# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  برنامه دانا آموزش و پرورش

## mpaarshin

سلام دوستان
خواستم بپرسم اینجا کسی هست از برنامه دانا آموزش و پرورش سر در بیاره

----------


## mpaarshin

هیشکی نبود؟

----------


## imaginedragon

داری ازش استفاده میکنی یا میخای دسترسی داشته باشی؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> داری ازش استفاده میکنی یا میخای دسترسی داشته باشی؟


دارمش 
میخوام ببینم استفاده ازش مشکلی نداره؟
شما واردی؟

----------

